# lots of unburned fuel



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of unburned fuel in my duramax . what is that indicative of? I was leaning toward egr or some sort of electronic gadgetry in the fuel system.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Unburned fuel where? In the exhaust? In the crankcase?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Exhaust yes sometimes my brevity forgoes clarity. My apologies.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

As in she is producing a pile o smoke? What year? Down on power at all?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> I've noticed a lot of unburned fuel in my duramax . what is that indicative of? I was leaning toward egr or some sort of electronic gadgetry in the fuel system.


Could be injector(s) going bad....take it to a GM dealer and have them check them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

No shortage of power. Not burning any oil either. Not a lot of smoke just smells like diesel. Mpg down to about 17 from 22. I hope its not injectors. They aren't an inexpensive fix.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

If you were closer to indiana, look this guy up www.waglercompetition.com. He can not only fix them, but he can make it into whatever fits your needs or your state will allow!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

weeellll.... it is just a farm truck. I guess the sky would be the limit on mods! Seriously tho, she's never lacked for power. Has more trouble stopping heavy loads than anything else. Brakes are a must on the gravity wagon.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

hillside hay said:


> weeellll.... it is just a farm truck. I guess the sky would be the limit on mods! Seriously tho, she's never lacked for power. Has more trouble stopping heavy loads than anything else. Brakes are a must on the gravity wagon.


That is all mine is too. I had Waglers do a full delete, 4" straight pipe from the turbo back, cold air intake, and 4 stage tuner. All of that for $2000 and I gained 3 mpg across the board loaded or empty. I had mine done because egr sensors were out for a second time (1st was under warranty) and it was going to cost at least $1000 to have chevy put them in. Went from stock HP to about 700 ponies and is crazy fun to drive. Crosses the scales with a 24' gooseneck at 30,000 lbs and can break traction on dry pavement with that load. Only regret is waiting till 170,000 miles to do it instead of the day the warranty expired. On complaint is that eats rear tires like a fat woman eats M & M's.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> . On complaint is that eats rear tires like a fat woman eats M & M's.


You just described my Cummins


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Like a fat woman eats M&M's huh......I can gobble up some M&M'S myself if they have Pnuts in 'em.....
I'm bettn injectors


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

turns out it was just cold. The oversize radiator I have and not getting above zero much the egt was too low. I closed up the grill a bit more and with a balmy 39 F today it was all right. Mpg right back where it should and no more fuel smell in the exhaust. I still think its time to run some cleaner through her.

I have planned to add some toys to the old girl just for fun but I seem to waste the extra money on hay wagons or other machinery.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would still keep an eye on the injectors....something does not sound right about that event.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks will do.


----------

